

Ask HN: What do you want in a website metrics tool for bootstrappers? - sammville

I have taken a look at present apps and i must say they do not appeal to the one-man startup or side projects. Website metrics such as event and funnel tracking is really important when running a business. I have decided to build one and want to know what you would like to see in a metrics tool.
======
mryan
* Easy to use from directly from my code. Either with something simple like hitting a particular URL and posting some identifiers, or ideally language-specific libraries.

* Free/low cost to start using the service

------
personalcompute
Free. Quick setup.

